
Google thinks 1 KB = 1000 Bytes - stop1234
http://imgur.com/2pKvDKi
======
detaro
Which is correct. Compare
[https://encrypted.google.com/?q=1+kib+to+bytes](https://encrypted.google.com/?q=1+kib+to+bytes)

------
stop1234
Original google query:

[https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=convert+bytes+to+...](https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=convert+bytes+to+gb)

------
mattbillenstein
In storage, that's correct.

Google "convert kib to bytes"

kibibytes

